# Osta RX/ AndroLean Log



## AugustWest (Jul 22, 2012)

Hey all, today is day 1 of my OstaRX/AndroLean cycle.

25   6'1"   207   17-18%BF

Weeks 1-8 Osta RX
Weeks 3-6 AndroLean

Depending on results I may pick up another bottle of AL and ride that a full 8 weeks as well.

This is will be a recomp cycle, so cals will be 3000/day  50% Carbs / 30% Protein / 20% Fat. On rest days Ill prolly drop the carbs a bit.

Routine:
Sun- Rest
Mon- Chest & Biceps + HIIT
Tues- Legs & Abs + Moderate Cardio
Wed- Rest
Thur- Shoulders & Triceps + HIIT
Fri- Back, Forearms & Abs + Moderate Cardio
Sat- Rest

Supps- Creatine, Fish & Flax Seed oil, 2 Liv pills a day, occasional garlic and cranberry extract pills, twice daily Activite Multis, Scivation Xtend pre/during WO and finally Whey/Dextrose PWO shake.

Will update every Sunday with pictures. First time using both of these compounds so I promise to be honest, but the proof will be in the pics.


----------



## AugustWest (Jul 22, 2012)

Pics are too large, heres the links.

http://img716.imageshack.us/img716/8281/dsc00722z.jpg

http://img825.imageshack.us/img825/3749/dsc00724au.jpg

http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/7278/dsc00725rt.jpg

http://img337.imageshack.us/img337/5198/dsc00733qr.jpg


----------



## VolcomX311 (Jul 22, 2012)

Subbed!


----------



## VolcomX311 (Jul 22, 2012)

That's what I get when I click your links.  Maybe it's just my computers settings???


----------



## SwoleChamp (Jul 22, 2012)

Subbed. Good luck bro!


----------



## AugustWest (Jul 22, 2012)

Hmm wonder why they got blocked, does this board not allow hotlinking? lets try these

http://i1170.photobucket.com/albums/r525/AugustWest3/DSC00722.jpg

http://i1170.photobucket.com/albums/r525/AugustWest3/DSC00724.jpg

http://i1170.photobucket.com/albums/r525/AugustWest3/DSC00725.jpg

http://i1170.photobucket.com/albums/r525/AugustWest3/DSC00733.jpg

def got some work to do


----------



## VolcomX311 (Jul 23, 2012)

how are you dosing the Osta-RX?  Are you taking it with food or does it matter?


----------



## AugustWest (Jul 23, 2012)

So far I am taking 1 pill 3x a day with breakfast, lunch and dinner. Unless someone else advises otherwise

Today was my first workout on it. Not sure if the Osta was the reason, but increased my reps on every single lift today by at least 3. Flat bench i was able to pump out 15 reps on first two sets, when last week it was 11 and 10 for the first two.


----------



## jwa (Jul 24, 2012)

subbed for the ride


----------



## ryansm (Jul 24, 2012)

Following bud


----------



## packers6211 (Jul 24, 2012)

Def in this! I have been eyeing it on Orbit since it's release GL brother!


----------



## AugustWest (Jul 25, 2012)

Great workout last night, Legs and Abs.  This stuff sure makes me sweat, but havent noticed anything as far as strength gains yet (if there will be anything), but I am already fitting into my new work pants better, not much but just a little, could just be water.

Rest day today.

One thing I have noticed is a slight loss of libido. My hard ons just arent quite what they usually are and its a bit harder to climax. I know Osta is supposed to be non suppressive but I have no other reason for this and it began Sunday with my cycle. Im going to add some DAA and hopefully that should take care of it.


----------



## jwa (Jul 25, 2012)

OSTA had me sweating bullets in the gym as well.


----------



## AugustWest (Jul 26, 2012)

Got my AL yesterday. I know I said I was going to wait until week 3 of osta to start it but I cant wait. I will begin the AL this sunday.

Shoulders and triceps tonight, will update again after my lift.


----------



## AugustWest (Jul 26, 2012)

Great workout tonight, feel like my stamina and intensity is going up a bit. 1.25 run PWO felt like a breeze, wanted to push 2 miles but knew I shouldnt.  clocked in at 8:09


----------



## AugustWest (Jul 27, 2012)

A little AM motivation


----------



## ryansm (Jul 27, 2012)

AugustWest said:


> Great workout tonight, feel like my stamina and intensity is going up a bit. 1.25 run PWO felt like a breeze, wanted to push 2 miles but knew I shouldnt.  clocked in at 8:09


 should get even better


----------



## VolcomX311 (Jul 27, 2012)

What Ryanism said.  I definitely felt Androlean upping the endurance of my cardio bouts the last time I was on it.


----------



## AugustWest (Jul 27, 2012)

^^^^ great to hear, I love my cardio, sucks I get such bad back and shin pumps when on cycle. is there a risk of that with AL?

Crazy stressful day at work, came home at just destroyed my back day followed by 12 min Gorilla HIIT. Takin the weekend off. Updated pics coming Sunday


----------



## ryansm (Jul 28, 2012)

AugustWest said:


> ^^^^ great to hear, I love my cardio, sucks I get such bad back and shin pumps when on cycle. is there a risk of that with AL?
> 
> Crazy stressful day at work, came home at just destroyed my back day followed by 12 min Gorilla HIIT. Takin the weekend off. Updated pics coming Sunday



Pumps should increase but we haven't heard anything in terms of it being debilitating. I know what you mean though the pumps in the shins can get so bad you can't go as hard with the cardio. I typically will utilize sprint work or use supersets and circuits in my training program


----------



## HereToStudy (Jul 29, 2012)

Definitely going to follow


----------



## AugustWest (Jul 30, 2012)

Ok heres week 2 pics from last night. Starting the AL today.

http://i1170.photobucket.com/albums/r525/AugustWest3/DSC00737.jpg

http://i1170.photobucket.com/albums/r525/AugustWest3/DSC00738.jpg

Im not too sure if its the lighting or not since I currently dont have an accurate scale but im quite surprised by the amount of leaning out Ive done in only 7 days. This should be quite the ride.


----------



## ryansm (Jul 30, 2012)

AugustWest said:


> Ok heres week 2 pics from last night. Starting the AL today.
> 
> http://i1170.photobucket.com/albums/r525/AugustWest3/DSC00737.jpg
> 
> ...



Going 6 weeks on the AL?


----------



## AugustWest (Jul 30, 2012)

I wish, only got 1 bottle and am running it the full 6 pills/day.  So 28 days, BTW I did recieve an additional pill in my bottle, 169, which is def appreciated seeing as my bottle of Osta only had 82 in it.


----------



## HereToStudy (Jul 30, 2012)

Looking forward to see how the Lean accelerates things.


----------



## packers6211 (Jul 30, 2012)

AugustWest said:


> Ok heres week 2 pics from last night. Starting the AL today.
> 
> http://i1170.photobucket.com/albums/r525/AugustWest3/DSC00737.jpg
> 
> ...



Good updates brother and lol we got the same camera!!


----------



## AugustWest (Jul 30, 2012)

Man what a workout today. Im not too sure if the Osta is kicking in more or if the AL is taking effect but my routine was intense.

Upped my flat bench by 10lbs and still was able to get 10 10 9 7 and my HIIT pwo seemed to be a lot easier. Its been 3 hrs since my workout and Im still sweating balls lol.


----------



## packers6211 (Jul 30, 2012)

Oh snap son it having some fun!! Good job on uping the weight bro!


----------



## SwoleChamp (Jul 31, 2012)

Nice gains so far!


----------



## ryansm (Jul 31, 2012)

AugustWest said:


> Man what a workout today. Im not too sure if the Osta is kicking in more or if the AL is taking effect but my routine was intense.
> 
> Upped my flat bench by 10lbs and still was able to get 10 10 9 7 and my HIIT pwo seemed to be a lot easier. Its been 3 hrs since my workout and Im still sweating balls lol.


We still have no clue if the delivery system in AL may up the effectiveness of osta so keep that in mind...


----------



## HereToStudy (Jul 31, 2012)

ryansm said:


> We still have no clue if the delivery system in AL may up the effectiveness of osta so keep that in mind...


Yeah we had someone else asked this, but I couldn't find any studies related to grapefruit ingestion around it, typical of new compounds/medications.


----------



## AugustWest (Aug 1, 2012)

HereToStudy said:


> Yeah we had someone else asked this, but I couldn't find any studies related to grapefruit ingestion around it, typical of new compounds/medications.




Yea thats right forgot about that. I actually asked that about a month ago getting ready for this.

At any rate had a great leg day yest, went a lil easier cuz I tweaked an old knee injury moving a table monday night. Squats didnt bother it but I didnt push myself with the weight and it actually feels back to normal again today so thats a good thing.

My PWO 1.2 miles jog was a breeze, didnt even get winded


----------



## HereToStudy (Aug 1, 2012)

AugustWest said:


> Yea thats right forgot about that. I actually asked that about a month ago getting ready for this.
> 
> At any rate had a great leg day yest, went a lil easier cuz I tweaked an old knee injury moving a table monday night. Squats didnt bother it but I didnt push myself with the weight and it actually feels back to normal again today so thats a good thing.
> 
> My PWO 1.2 miles jog was a breeze, didnt even get winded


Might have been your question I am remembering, haha.


----------



## AugustWest (Aug 3, 2012)

Shoulder yest and Back today went great. Just droppin in to bump. 

Pics coming Sunday


----------



## ryansm (Aug 4, 2012)

AugustWest said:


> Shoulder yest and Back today went great. Just droppin in to bump.
> 
> Pics coming Sunday



Sounds good bud look forward to the progress


----------



## HereToStudy (Aug 4, 2012)

AugustWest said:


> Shoulder yest and Back today went great. Just droppin in to bump.
> 
> Pics coming Sunday


Nice, pic logs are always nice to have.


----------



## SwoleChamp (Aug 6, 2012)

Keep killin it bro!


----------



## jwa (Aug 6, 2012)

Where are our pics?!


----------



## AugustWest (Aug 6, 2012)

Sorry for the delay, cam battery died and chargers at my girls place. Just had enough juice to pull the pics this morn.

http://i1170.photobucket.com/albums/r525/AugustWest3/DSC00739.jpg

http://i1170.photobucket.com/albums/r525/AugustWest3/DSC00740.jpg

 Like I said, camera died in the middle of taking pics, so theres only 2 for now.

Last week I upped the cals by about 250, and had a few unclean meals, and a big party (beer & pizza, and I only drink heavy beers).  So it appears I didnt lose anymore fat.

But what I can tell, maybe not in these pics, is I am adding mass, my back, quads, tris and bis r def growing, more so than I would have thought on 3000 (was about 3250 last week)

I will update with more pics this week once I get the cam charged up again, this time with some better angles. 

My concensus so far is the osta and AL are def working. Well see just how well in another week or so. Cals back down to 3000 (but will flucuate to as low as 2200 on wed) this week, and Im going to cycle carbs.  m & fri - medium,   tue & thur - high,  wed - low


----------



## HereToStudy (Aug 6, 2012)

Ha, a pizza and beer night can surely hold things back a bit


----------



## AugustWest (Aug 6, 2012)

HereToStudy said:


> Ha, a pizza and beer night can surely hold things back a bit




Yup, didnt go too crazy on either, and I wasnt hungover so i woke up and did a 40min cardio morn session, but the damage was done.


----------



## packers6211 (Aug 6, 2012)

lol hell I just got back from playing softball til 10pm drunk a beer and slice of pizza haha


----------



## AugustWest (Aug 7, 2012)

packers6211 said:


> lol hell I just got back from playing softball til 10pm drunk a beer and slice of pizza haha



Wouldnt have been bad If i did some sort of activity before, and also if I had stopped after 1. but I did not.

And to make things even better it seems my g/f has given me her stupid lung infection. I feel fine but my throat and lungs are HURTING. Im going to continue with Leg day but abbreviate it a bit and then tomorrow is rest so hopefully I can get back to myself. No cardio tho until further notice.


----------



## HereToStudy (Aug 7, 2012)

AugustWest said:


> Wouldnt have been bad If i did some sort of activity before, and also if I had stopped after 1. but I did not.
> 
> And to make things even better it seems my g/f has given me her stupid lung infection. I feel fine but my throat and lungs are HURTING. Im going to continue with Leg day but abbreviate it a bit and then tomorrow is rest so hopefully I can get back to myself. No cardio tho until further notice.


Hate when this stuff happens on cycle.


----------



## ryansm (Aug 7, 2012)

Just restrict cals bud, and eat super clean


----------



## SwoleChamp (Aug 7, 2012)

Just train smart and eat good ...extra vitamins wont hurt either


----------



## AugustWest (Aug 7, 2012)

Yup just got home from work.  Dropping the carbs to 30% until i can get back to cardio.  Feeling a bit drained but Im about to hit the gym for legs. Hopefully I can prevent any coughing fits in the middle of the gym.


----------



## ryansm (Aug 10, 2012)

AugustWest said:


> Yup just got home from work.  Dropping the carbs to 30% until i can get back to cardio.  Feeling a bit drained but Im about to hit the gym for legs. Hopefully I can prevent any coughing fits in the middle of the gym.



I feel for you bud, I hate it when I get out of my routine and am forced to draw back on a particular thing like cardio


----------



## MattPorter (Aug 10, 2012)

AugustWest said:


> Yup just got home from work.  Dropping the carbs to 30% until i can get back to cardio.  Feeling a bit drained but Im about to hit the gym for legs. Hopefully I can prevent any coughing fits in the middle of the gym.



NOTE to all members on cycle ---

Always use the product by source naturals called "Wellness Formula" before and during cycle -- this stuff is a miracle product and prevents sickness of lessens the symptoms dramatically!

-Matt


----------



## jwa (Aug 10, 2012)

MattPorter said:


> NOTE to all members on cycle ---
> 
> Always use the product by source naturals called "Wellness Formula" before and during cycle -- this stuff is a miracle product and prevents sickness of lessens the symptoms dramatically!
> 
> -Matt



Great tip.

Hope you feel better, OP.


----------



## AugustWest (Aug 12, 2012)

MattPorter said:


> NOTE to all members on cycle ---
> 
> Always use the product by source naturals called "Wellness Formula" before and during cycle -- this stuff is a miracle product and prevents sickness of lessens the symptoms dramatically!
> 
> -Matt



Thanks for the tip man, will check it out right now.

Sorry for the lack of updates guys, the lungs got me down a bit for a few days but I am back. I snap back quick but get hit hard.

The good news is I didnt miss any lifts, although a bit subdued I still got some good compound sets in for every major group. No cardio since monday so hopefully I can get back into that this week. I may go back to my gym for cardio since the mold is so bad right now my allergies are goin crazy.

As long as I can get my camera working Ill update some pics tonight


----------



## jwa (Aug 12, 2012)

sounds good. keep at it, boss.


----------



## HereToStudy (Aug 12, 2012)

I will have to look into that wellness product Matt, thanks for the tip!


----------



## ryansm (Aug 13, 2012)

AugustWest said:


> Thanks for the tip man, will check it out right now.
> 
> Sorry for the lack of updates guys, the lungs got me down a bit for a few days but I am back. I snap back quick but get hit hard.
> 
> ...


Glad you are feeling better bud


----------



## MattPorter (Aug 13, 2012)

AugustWest said:


> Thanks for the tip man, will check it out right now.
> 
> Sorry for the lack of updates guys, the lungs got me down a bit for a few days but I am back. I snap back quick but get hit hard.
> 
> ...




I am starting Androlean at 12 softgels a day while on my honeymoon -- i will also keep everyone posted! Oh yea....maybe some pumps of AE too ---- Super-11 overload....."come at me junk food"

-Matt


----------



## HereToStudy (Aug 13, 2012)

MattPorter said:


> I am starting Androlean at 12 softgels a day while on my honeymoon -- i will also keep everyone posted! Oh yea....maybe some pumps of AE too ---- Super-11 overload....."come at me junk food"
> 
> -Matt


That would be a ton of 11kt. Its about time though you enjoy some junk food. I know you are dedicated as hell, but time to indulge.


----------



## AugustWest (Aug 14, 2012)

MattPorter said:


> I am starting Androlean at 12 softgels a day while on my honeymoon -- i will also keep everyone posted! Oh yea....maybe some pumps of AE too ---- Super-11 overload....."come at me junk food"
> 
> -Matt



JESUS, lucky, I wish I had money to run it at that dosage, this stuff is def legit. Back in my normal gym routine and Im cutting back up nicely, plus with the Osta Im getting a nice Lean mass gain, slow but its there.

at any rate my camera is fucked and had to give my buddies back. ill find a way to get some pictures up in the near future


----------



## MattPorter (Aug 14, 2012)

AugustWest said:


> JESUS, lucky, I wish I had money to run it at that dosage, this stuff is def legit. Back in my normal gym routine and Im cutting back up nicely, plus with the Osta Im getting a nice Lean mass gain, slow but its there.
> 
> at any rate my camera is fucked and had to give my buddies back. ill find a way to get some pictures up in the near future




Well I am fortunate enough to get amazing employee deals on products so Ihave freedom to do things like this --- also it helps give me experience regarding my products.

I am glad to hear you are leaning up nicely again --- please stay consistent and keep us posted,

-matt


----------



## HereToStudy (Aug 14, 2012)

AugustWest said:


> JESUS, lucky, I wish I had money to run it at that dosage, this stuff is def legit. Back in my normal gym routine and Im cutting back up nicely, plus with the Osta Im getting a nice Lean mass gain, slow but its there.
> 
> at any rate my camera is fucked and had to give my buddies back. ill find a way to get some pictures up in the near future


I think the addition of the Osta was a good call. The combination of Lean gains, with the leaning ability of Androlean, should provide a good physique change by the end of cycle.


----------



## HereToStudy (Aug 17, 2012)

How are things going August?


----------



## AugustWest (Aug 20, 2012)

Things are going great, hard to tell how much im leaning out without the pictures, since nothing has been drastic. One thing for sure is I am gaining lean mass.

Im going to dig up a camera for tonight and then Ill do a full update.


----------



## HereToStudy (Aug 20, 2012)

AugustWest said:


> Things are going great, hard to tell how much im leaning out without the pictures, since nothing has been drastic. One thing for sure is I am gaining lean mass.
> 
> Im going to dig up a camera for tonight and then Ill do a full update.


Looking forward to it bud, thanks!


----------



## AugustWest (Aug 22, 2012)

Hey guys, sorry Im the worst logger. Im gonna do a quick update now, and get you guys pics ASAP. My girls been on a business trip so I cant use her phone. At any rate Ill track down a cam soon enough, I think Im even more anxious to see them than you guys LOL

Strength- Continues to increase, even though I havent been eating carbs on rest days. Adding weight to the bar every week. Although its still been hard to tell if it is more than I normally would be at this cal level.

Fatloss- Def slowed a bit, probably mainly due to lack of cardio since my lung infection. Slowly working it back in. May start doinf two a days next week.

LM Gain- I am however definitely making gains. At this cal level I would never be gaining size, but I am. Definition and hardness has increased as well. 

Obviously pics will tell the best tale, so I will upload those asap. I wish I had the dough for another bottle, I would run it for 2 more weeks but at 9 pills  a day. 3 pills osta + 9 pills AL a day, on a carb restricted diet could do some drastic physical transformations


----------



## HereToStudy (Aug 22, 2012)

No worries about updates man, thanks for letting us know how it is going. Looking forward to those pics!


----------



## ryansm (Aug 23, 2012)

AugustWest said:


> Hey guys, sorry Im the worst logger. Im gonna do a quick update now, and get you guys pics ASAP. My girls been on a business trip so I cant use her phone. At any rate Ill track down a cam soon enough, I think Im even more anxious to see them than you guys LOL
> 
> Strength- Continues to increase, even though I havent been eating carbs on rest days. Adding weight to the bar every week. Although its still been hard to tell if it is more than I normally would be at this cal level.
> 
> ...


Glad you are liking things so far bud


----------



## HereToStudy (Aug 25, 2012)

Also forgot to mention, you could use the coupon available to bring down another bottle. I would like to see how that would treat you as well!


----------



## AugustWest (Aug 28, 2012)

Hey guys, things are beginning to wrap up. Im now done taking Osta, only a lil bit of AL left.

Another 4 weeks would def do work, but I cant afford it and will take a month off and proceed as planned with my Test/Proviron/Propionytrenbolone run starting Oct.

At the end of the week I will update with some pics and a full review on both products.


----------



## ryansm (Aug 29, 2012)

AugustWest said:


> Hey guys, things are beginning to wrap up. Im now done taking Osta, only a lil bit of AL left.
> 
> Another 4 weeks would def do work, but I cant afford it and will take a month off and proceed as planned with my Test/Proviron/Propionytrenbolone run starting Oct.
> 
> At the end of the week I will update with some pics and a full review on both products.


Sounds good bud, too bad you can't go another 4


----------



## HereToStudy (Aug 29, 2012)

Look forward to the final review. Thank you for logging.


----------



## jwa (Aug 30, 2012)

Cant wait for the review


----------

